# Betta Nail Art



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok! I'm a big fan of nail art and always do my nails. Keep in mind that this is my first try at Betta Nail Art and that I lost my small nail paintbrush so I had to make one trimming a bigger brush. Lol! I'll make a prettier one once I have the right equipment.

Feel free to post your nail art here!!!


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

oh... my... JEALOUS...











these are my nails! (and the panda hat I just got today!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

That's pretty cute. You could make a whole fake 'tank' with your fingernails..One nail with a little drawing of a java fern and fishie decore, with a little betta on one finger


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

I just might do that once I get a new brush. Good idea!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That looks really good!! Great idea!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Remember, only one male betta per hand! hahaha Cute nails guys!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wow that's really cool! Never thought of something like that, well i guess (cause im a guy) lol. But i still think it's a nice idea!

-BL2033


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

sooo kool 0-0 but i don't paint my nails =| now you make me want to =D


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

Whoa, smart idea. I'll have to draw this next time :O


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i will do this when i could get some nail polish that looks like my fishies


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OMG that little betta is so cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wowies, now I'm going to have to try this! The problem is, I only have 5 nails on my left hand, but 6 girls! :O


----------



## erinandares (Oct 4, 2011)

Haha, Bomba, you could put your alpha girl on the thumb of the other hand looking like a boss. <3 She would be like "Yeah, this hand is MINE. "


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Haha I definitely got bored waiting for my fishies to spawn today, I tried this out with paint XD So adorable!! great idea


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that is very pretty 0-0 but i just clipped my nails


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG. I love this! Too cute!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't wait til Saturday. The nail pens are coming out.


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

BeautifulBetta said:


> Haha I definitely got bored waiting for my fishies to spawn today, I tried this out with paint XD So adorable!! great idea


WOW! That's amazing. I still have to buy new brushes so I can do smaller details like you did. Good job!


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

omg that is adorable nail art  I may have to try some betta nails over the holidays. I'm a huge fan of nail art


----------



## Mart2289 (Dec 7, 2011)

wow! great nails! was it hard to paint them this small?....


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Not with a small enough brush!  Haha. I've got a really small brush I used and didn't take me long


----------

